# Windshield Wipers Dont Work - Keeps Burning Fuse



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

So on a Nissan Sentra 04 my windshield wipers stoped working a couple month back so I changed the fuse and they started working. Now 2 days ago they stoped working again.. I checked the fuse - burned. Put a new one in try wipers they dont work, take the fuse out its burned again. Tryed one more time - same thing. 
Im guessing its a shortage somewhere or the motor broke.. Well before going and spending money decided to see if anyone on here would have some kind of cheap solution. =] 

This site has saved me a lot of money in the past! Thank you all!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

unless you have a wire grounding out... that would pop a fuse


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

how would I check that?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RiSKY said:


> how would I check that?


Check either the wiring harness to the motor or you might have to open up the motor and check the wires there. You can always try to pick up one at the junkyard.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start by looking at the wires going to the motor... any of them rubbing on anything? Move the wires around a little and try putting a new fuse back in... if the motor works, your on the right track


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

ok thanks i will try that


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

Disconnect the wiper motor leads at the motor and install a a new fuse. If the fuse doesn't blow your wiring is good and you need a new motor.


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

took it to some body shop (wish I didnt) they changed the motor cuz it was burned and still nothing.. so they put in external switch for me to turn them on and off.. Gheeeetttto..


----------



## scott lehane (Apr 30, 2017)

I have the same problem as soon as I turn the key it blows the fuse if I unplug the motor it doesn't blow I changed the motor with a junkyard motor it turned once and blew the fuse any other ideas?


----------



## imothers (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe the motor has to work very hard to move the wipers, causing it to draw a lot of power, enough to blow the fuse. Check that the linkages are moving easily, lubricate/grease everything as best as you can.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe the junkyard wiper motor isn't any good as well? Or, there could be excessive resistance in the circuit. Probably wouldn't hurt to locate the chassis ground and clean it up and check the wiring with an ohmmeter.


----------

